# Trespassing Thugs Trench Sweet Spot Plot!!!



## Deer Tic (Nov 17, 2009)

All I can say, they don't know how lucky they were!
We stayed a couple of miles down the road at my buddy house and didn't stay in camp the night it happened. If we did, they would have been Dead Nuts! It was obvious they got stuck and had to get a wreaker or someone with a dulley to pull them out. Sure is a shame there's maggots out there that will actually drive right through a man's hard work, time and money. I'm kicking myself for not being there that night, I just got a brand new set of shiny handcuffs that needed a good break-in too.


----------



## SBG (Nov 17, 2009)

Deer Tic said:


> All I can say, they don't know how lucky they were!
> We stayed a couple of miles down the road at my buddy house and didn't stay in camp the night it happened. If we did, they would have been Dead Nuts! It was obvious they got stuck and had to get a wreaker or someone with a dulley to pull them out. Sure is a shame there's maggots out there that will actually drive right through a man's hard work, time and money. I'm kicking myself for not being there that night, I just got a brand new set of shiny handcuffs that needed a good break-in too.



Hope you catch them...sad thing is the law won't do much about it.


----------



## Wildlife Photographer (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a brother that is Law Enforcement. He joined a club this year. Had another member on the club steal 2 of his stands. Hmmmmm You can only imagine how that went over. Especially when the THUG was told to bring the stands to his house first before returning them to the locations they were at. TALK ABOUT POETIC JUSTICE........LOL  Lost his dues and rights to be on the club. What a shame.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Dec 1, 2009)

call the local wrecker company, might get lucky...


----------

